# Tourist Resorts in Turkey & Internet



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

I think I am right in saying that *Antalya* is regarded as the tourist capital of Turkey and that major resort towns include *Bodrum, Fethiye, Marmaris, Kusadasi, Cesme, Didim and Alanya*. 

I also read that British holiday makers tend to prefer Aegean resorts such as Bodrum and Marmaris. Russians and Arabs prefer holidaying on the Mediterranean coast in southern Turkey (e.g. Antalya). Arabs, Japanese and Germans prefer Istanbul (as do the Spaniards) and Greeks prefer the Aegean coastline as well as Istanbul.

My question is that if I was considering purchasing a holiday home to stay in and to rent out when I am not there, where would you suggest? I imagine somewhere on the beach (or very close to it) would be a good start.

Also what about Internet connection in these places? Is it reliable and fast?

Thanks for any help/thoughts.

Bob.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 8, 2013)

Alanya is a great option, I have been there when the season is almost over and it is still full of tourists, can't discuss other towns well but maybe you prefer bigger town than Alanya.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Bob
Muğla district is very famous among British and German people. Muğla is right on the corner of the Aegean sea. 
You might consider closer towns to the airport. 
There are many British people in Dalyan, Fethiye, Göcek, Köyceğiz, Marmaris. All these towns have marinas too. These are all within an hour to the Dalaman Airport. Dalaman is another option, but not so favorite like the others. Dalaman doesnt have beaches that you can swim. You have to drive a bit.

Çeşme and Bodrum are great. But I think Çeşme is difficult to reach. You have to fly to İzmir, then drive 1.5 hours... 

Regarding Internet, if you live in newly establlished complex or villa you might not get internet for some time. Better to check first. My parents live in Dalaman, their flat was a new building. They didnt connect the phoneline for over 2 years. No internet no landline for over 2 years But in their previous place there was no such issue.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I looked into this as I have a property in Turkey (that I don't rent out).
I think holiday rentals generally have a very short period only where there is demand in Turkey so income generation would be limited. Most UK to Bodrum/Dalaman flights stop in Oct/Nov and resume again in April/May. If you purchase property in one of the big cities then the property costs more but your income is not limited to just a few months in the summer.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for your comments Tuba!


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello Alex.

That's an interesting thought. I didn't consider the possibility that flights may stop through part of the year. I will keep my eye on the flights over the next few months and in particular Easyjet.

Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Most UK airports don't fly year round to all airports. Izmir and Istanbul no problem but Bodrum for example does not have year round flights (my parents live in Devon so come to Bodrum from Bristol or Exeter, not no flights Dec to Mar with Easyjet or Thomsun). Turkish Airlines and Pegasus are better for year round service (to Izmir not Bodrum).
You can see advance schedules on skyscanner.net


----------



## Damon1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi There,
We have been visiting Turkey for 10 years and the Fethiye region is very nice. one of the up and coming places around here is Calis Beach, which gets bigger every year. You would never be short of people wanting to rent over there, and if you ever did want to use it, you would have a great time. Internet here has been improving every year, and has been very good of late.

Rgds
Damon


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Damon1 said:


> Hi There,
> We have been visiting Turkey for 10 years and the Fethiye region is very nice. one of the up and coming places around here is Calis Beach, which gets bigger every year. You would never be short of people wanting to rent over there, and if you ever did want to use it, you would have a great time. Internet here has been improving every year, and has been very good of late.
> 
> Rgds
> Damon


Does it get quite cold in the winter at night in Fethiye. Is all of Turkey like that?

Bob.


----------



## filth_grinder (Mar 11, 2014)

Bob2 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think I am right in saying that *Antalya* is regarded as the tourist capital of Turkey and that major resort towns include *Bodrum, Fethiye, Marmaris, Kusadasi, Cesme, Didim and Alanya*.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

It depends on how long you will be out of Turkey. 

First of all in any case forget about Istanbul because there is no any even average quality of beach / sea club near to Istanbul.

If you are planning only be in Turkey in summers and than rent your house for winter / fall seasons than you should go ahead with more cosmopolit cities such Izmir (3rd big population of Turkey), Antalya and Mugla because then you can increase your chance with renting your house to people especially to the university students. But if you select your location as touristic towns like Fethiye, Bodrum & Marmaris than you may can not find clients for winter times due to lack of people in mentioned towns. However if you choice this cosmopolit cities to buy your house you should note that in order to reach to beach areas you should drive some way on. It depends where will locate your house in city centers but for each 3 mentioned city at least you have to drive half an hour more or less.

If you are planning be in Turkey mostly winter / fall seasons than immediately go ahead with touristic towns as I stated above. Than summer times you can easily rent your house with very high fees especially to the tourists coming from abroad of Turkey. But don't forget the reason why you are buying this house because if you can not use your house in summer times no meaning to buy it in a touristic place


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

filth_grinder said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> It depends on how long you will be out of Turkey.
> 
> ...



Hi and thanks for your good advice.

If I came over to Turkey, it would probably be during the winter months with the intention of letting out my place during the summer, when I would return to the UK. I am kind of undecided between Turkey and Egypt. The reason mainly being that Egypt is nice and warm during the winter months 

Bob.


----------



## filth_grinder (Mar 11, 2014)

Egypt I don't know. Never been there. But Antalya has quite soft winters without doubt.

Also you can consider North Cyprus (Turkish side) It's also touristical place like Antalya and much warmer than Antalya.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I have properties in Egypt (Alexandria) and Turkey (near Milas-Bodrum) so here are my thoughts.
The temperatures are pretty similar in both places most of the year. I use electric blankets in both places in winter! I have a wood burner in Turkey and in both places I have air con that runs cold in summer and hot in winter (expensive to run). 
There is a lot more rainfall in winter in Turkey (and far more there in winter than the UK). And no rain in summer so drought conditions. On the coastal strip from there round from Kusadasi to Antalya you probably won't ever get snow or frost.
Cyprus has less rainfall but is also a bit warmer. I agree it is a good place to consider. I think the rental market is a bit better in TRNC (Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus) which may be the reason for higher prices there than mainland Turkey. Water is a bigger issue there with high costs on any sitesi that doesn't have mains water.
Don't forget to check out residence visa requirements/costs when comparing where to buy.


----------

